# pink pink pink



## mistella (May 31, 2007)

/////


----------



## aeryss (May 31, 2007)

gorgeous - i love how clear the colors came out in spite of your very well blending


----------



## Eoraptor (May 31, 2007)

Amazing as always!  Great eyeshadow and brows.


----------



## Jayne (May 31, 2007)

simply gorgeous !!!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (May 31, 2007)

Gourgeous ..you are such a doll =)


----------



## Pure Vanity (May 31, 2007)

Beautiful


----------



## raquel13 (May 31, 2007)

You have a gorgeous face. Love the eyes... I'm in awe of your blending skills


----------



## jsimpson (May 31, 2007)

absolutely fabulous!!!


----------



## Shimmer (May 31, 2007)

WOW.


----------



## Graziella*K (May 31, 2007)

Amazing ... simply amazing !!! 

xoxoGraziellaxoxo


----------



## DevinGirl (May 31, 2007)

I love bright fuchsia, too!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This looks incredible.  You're so talented & beautiful - deadly combination!


----------



## Conner (May 31, 2007)

omg, i'm speechless.
this is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## laura-doll (May 31, 2007)

wow that is stunning
and so are u!


----------



## Mien (May 31, 2007)

Your mu is always flawless, but this seriously took my breath away, thanks


----------



## mzreyes (May 31, 2007)

Love itttt


----------



## pinkgirl84 (May 31, 2007)

i love your eyeshadow makeup it rocks and the way you blended and put it on totally rocks


----------



## entipy (May 31, 2007)

Exactly what aeryss said! Awesome


----------



## MACisME (May 31, 2007)

super sexy!


----------



## Kim. (May 31, 2007)

Amazing >.<


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 31, 2007)

As always, your skills are incredible. I've gotta find my pink. Let me know what time you want to meet on Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## aquarius11 (May 31, 2007)

Perfection!  You have KILLER skills, girl!


----------



## linkas (May 31, 2007)

Hot pretty cute as always!!


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (May 31, 2007)

Very va-va-voom!


----------



## aziajs (May 31, 2007)

Wow!!


----------



## User67 (May 31, 2007)

:notworthy:


----------



## Hilly (May 31, 2007)

that is really awesome! I love your blending


----------



## mistella (May 31, 2007)

Thanks all


----------



## Simi (May 31, 2007)

Just wow, very beautiful.......


----------



## hotpink1326 (May 31, 2007)

Looove your FOTDs!!!!

Your amazingly talented and beautiful too!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (May 31, 2007)

Very bright & pretty!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 31, 2007)

Wow, you are my hero


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Jun 1, 2007)

*G-O-R-G-E-O-U-S ! ! ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## breathless (Jun 1, 2007)

omg! my jaw dropped open! i love this!


----------



## kimmy (Jun 1, 2007)

i love the non traditional eyeshadow shape you used, it suits you well! gorgeous work!


----------



## MelodyKat (Jun 2, 2007)

girl i love your blending.........i always look forward to you fotds


----------



## Another Janice! (Jun 2, 2007)

How in the hellllll?  That looks sooooo freaking awesome.  Almost like it was airbrushed on.

If you would do a tut, I would love you forever!


----------



## Renee (Jun 2, 2007)

Pretty!


----------



## snowkei (Jun 2, 2007)

ur super hot!


----------



## xSazx (Jun 2, 2007)

this looks aboslutely amazing!


----------



## flossy (Jun 2, 2007)

Wow, stunning! You're so talented, and very gorgeous!


----------



## starxrie1 (Jun 2, 2007)

Absolutely stunning... you're beautiful!


----------



## lvgz (Jun 3, 2007)

looove it!


----------



## Dana72 (Jun 3, 2007)

absolutely fabulous!!!


----------



## milamonster (Jun 3, 2007)

gorgeous!
i love the hot pink fuschia too
and the shape you created


----------



## butterflydream (Jun 3, 2007)

I like the colors, love your eyebrows.


----------



## *Juliet&Rambo* (Jun 3, 2007)

WOOW I love it.. ^___^


----------



## nena (Jun 3, 2007)

i effing love it


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Jun 3, 2007)

wow looks amazing, youre gorgeous!


----------



## angelica (Jun 3, 2007)

this is soooo hot, I love it!


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jun 18, 2007)

this is truly a compliment, trust me, but ur eyes are a beautiful drag queen look, and that is so hot girl..its beautiful


----------



## Emmi (Dec 2, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## ShexyKristin (Dec 2, 2007)

Wow you looks absolutely fabulous! The eyes look amazing and I LOVE that lipstick!


----------



## iammoggy (Dec 25, 2007)

i love your look, it's so pretty.


----------



## daffie (Dec 25, 2007)

I love it! It is gorgeous!


----------



## Miss_M (Dec 25, 2007)

Pretty as always !!


----------



## dizzygoo82 (Dec 25, 2007)

hot!!! i loveee pink!


----------



## starangel2383 (Dec 25, 2007)

i love love love how you did this pink, just the intensity of the colors and how well they go together


----------



## ashleydenise (Dec 25, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 25, 2007)

Love it.


----------



## joey444 (Nov 12, 2008)

This is so freaking hot!!!!!! Love it!


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 12, 2008)

Very pretty! love the pink!


----------



## Bianca (Nov 13, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------

